# MES-DEA or Gast Vacuum Pump: which is a better choice?



## adiel (Sep 21, 2009)

Which is a better Vacuum Pump choice.  The both seem to be very good:

The MES-DEA 70/6E:

http://rebirthauto.com/mes-deavacuumpump706e.aspx

Or

The Gast MOA-V111-JH:

http://store.kta-ev.com/ktavacuumsystem.aspx 

Thanks,
Adiel


----------



## DIYguy (Sep 18, 2008)

Since you didn't ask which one was a better "value"... (this could be more subjective)... it's still rather opinion. I don't have experience with either, but after a lot of reading and comparing, I decided to buy the MES-DEA. Mainly because it is purported to be the quietest one and because the switch is built in. I'm sure other have differing opinions but this seamed right for me... (and I'm a guy that will make most things myself.)lol


----------



## Mo_Bandy (Aug 25, 2009)

I'm using a GAST it is a little noisy, I know some folks have "adapted" mufflers to the pump to quiet it down. Mine works great and my vehicle is almost 3100 pounds...

MO


----------



## tj4fa (May 25, 2008)

I stuck my GAST pump in a wood box with foam insulation in the rear of the truck bed behind my battery pack to get rid of the noise when it runs.

If the price is about the same and the vacuum switch on both have adjustable settings I might consider the MES one but have had no problems with the GAST.

Here is a photo of mine:


----------



## jaspersk (Jun 26, 2008)

I have the MES-DEA. In my opinion, it is well worth the money. It is small, QUIET, and has the vacuum controls are contained inside the pump. It is really a matter of how important small and quiet is to you. Given that it is designed and built for EV's it just feels like a better choice then trying to take off the shelf components meant for other applications. Both work well but I like the Mes-dea.


----------



## adiel (Sep 21, 2009)

Thanks jaspersk. I noticed some people did not use a reservoir on the MES-DEA. Did you use a reservoir on yours? Do you think it is a good idea to at least get a small reservoir for this pump? Do you have pictures of your installation? 

Thanks,
Adiel


----------



## jaspersk (Jun 26, 2008)

adiel said:


> Thanks jaspersk. I noticed some people did not use a reservoir on the MES-DEA. Did you use a reservoir on yours? Do you think it is a good idea to at least get a small reservoir for this pump? Do you have pictures of your installation?
> 
> Thanks,
> Adiel


I have a reservoir but it doesn't do much for me during normal operation. The vacuum setpoint is really tight on the Mes-dea. Some folks will say that their vacuum pumps won't kick in for several braking cycles. The Mes-dea will kick in no matter what. I do have reservoir (3 feet of 3" pvc) and just the smallest braking action will still trigger the vacuum pump. 

Personally, I still think a vacuum pump is a good idea given that it will protect you if you blow a fuse or for some other reason loose 12V power.

Unfortunately, my pump is inside the fendor mouted to the frame of the car so I can't really get at it for pictures. 

I should warn you that the MES-DEA is not by any means silent. You won't hear it going down the road but you will hear it while sitting in your driveway. If you have heard the gast pumps, you will know why people call the MES-DEA quiet but I don't want you to have false expectations when we say it is quiet. It is loud but quiet versus others. There have been people that have wrapped it up in insulation and made it nearly silent.


----------

